
Show HN: Code4Startup - Learn to code by cloning real life startups - gilliant
http://www.code4startup.com
======
xivzgrev
Neat idea. This is how I first learned to code HTML when I was 10 - copying
and pasting my friend's HTML on angelfire, and later, copying matts script
archive for perl code.

I wonder what long term strategy is for customer retention? Once you get some
of the core skills at a basic level, there can be a desire to reverse engineer
websites on your own. I also see opportunities down the road for more hand
holding, some students where they can't quite get the self serve to work on
their own.

------
sarreph
Please be aware that your homepage's background video is not being positioned
correctly (jumps 50% to left) on Safari 9 — could be just me. -- hope it helps
you squash any bugs in your page layout :)

Great idea though!

~~~
gilliant
Thanks for picking this up we're deploying the fix now!

------
asadhaider
Great idea. This is how I learnt to code when I was young. If I found a cool
or interesting website that I liked, I'd have a go at cloning it by copying
the frontend exactly and writing the code for the backend myself.

I eventually even started selling some of these websites as turnkey scripts
for a little while, so others could buy them and setup their own version
(often in their own language for their country). Supporting and
updating/bugfixing these was eventually too much for 15 year old me so I
stopped.

~~~
leotrieu9
That's damn true! We felt the same way and that was why we came up with
Code4Startup.

"Learn to code, Create a Startup & F __king rule this world "

Leo Co-Founder of Code4Startup

------
meeper16
This is one of the problems in Silicon Valley, you should be building startups
that are hard to duplicate, difficult to clone. Build the next Google, not the
next Facebook.

------
bdcravens
The page for the AirBnB clone seems to still have the Code4Startup
description:

[https://code4startup.com/projects/airalien-clone-airbnb-
with...](https://code4startup.com/projects/airalien-clone-airbnb-with-ruby-on-
rails-bootstrap-jquery-and-paypal)

"In this project, I will walk you through steps to develop Code4Startup with
full functionalities from scratch based on my own experience."

~~~
leotrieu9
Thanks a ton to point it out for us. Updated!

------
netcan
They should add Code4Startup to the list.

..And this is a good idea.

~~~
leotrieu9
We do have a project in which we teach students how to clone Code4Startup :)

------
sirtastic
Is there a way to try it for free? I find that I learn horribly via online
tutorials and would never pay unless it was something I would actually use and
learn from. Being able to trial the methods of teaching are fundamental to me
ever spending a dollar.

~~~
akshat_h
Two projects seem to be free. They are called "Start Bootstrap" and a clone of
code4startup itself.

------
austenallred
Pricing is a bit steep. I'd pay $15 begrudgingly, $10 I wouldn't think about.
$39 is a huge stretch. Just my two cents.

~~~
leotrieu9
Normally, I would think the same way. I might be biased but when I ask my
student what they got after learning how to build those project, the answer
might amaze you :)

Would love to hear any feedbacks from community!

~~~
draker
I paid for a Team Treehouse subscription in their early days because of the
quality.

I first tried a 2 week free trial, which I canceled because while good quality
there was not enough content to justify paying. I returned later once there
was more content (Ruby/RoR was added) I did a 50% off the first month trial
and kept the subscription for 4-6 months.

I think it would be good to offer a one month 50% off discount, or maybe a
similar "cancel in 2 weeks and you pay nothing" trial. With the number of
products available, I was always hesitant to base my opinion on the free
lessons except for maybe Code School. They were not comparable in scope to the
other lessons offered and I was worried of a bait and switch, with the added
kicker of being out $25-50 I could have used for another book or course.

------
hannahwright
I can vouch for this -- awesome courses.

~~~
leotrieu9
Thanks Hanna! Is that you, Hannah? ha

~~~
hannahwright
Yes! Hello :-D

------
digital_ins
Isn't this also known as RocketInternet?

------
taigeair
How is this different from Team Treehouse?

~~~
leotrieu9
Team Treehouse and other code schools mainly rely on theory but here we focus
on product or app that we teach students how to build like AirBnb, TaskRabbit,
Medium, KichStarter... That we called POA - Product Oriented Approach.

------
coulix
Great concept. Really.

------
anonx
Very clever.

------
sova
brilliant

